

The Ideal Praise-to-Criticism Ratio - jtoeman
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/03/the_ideal_praise-to-criticism.html

======
elaineo
But correlation does not imply causation: Maybe teams that have a lot of
praise going around were getting praised because they were already performing
well.

